# new Aorus build no post



## madcattog (Apr 5, 2020)

Building new Rig I have ;
Aorus X570 Pro WiFi (Rev. 1.0)
Gold Key Memory 2 x 4Gig
AMD Ryzen 7 3700x 3rd. Gen CPU
GE Force RTX Strix graphics card
750W psu corsair

I put it all together and went to start it up and nothing no post no noises at all signs of life 0. Found bent pin on cpu changed it out and still the same no post. With both cpu's the cpu MOBO indicator LED was lit. through some advice I was told to replace the MOBO. So I did and still he same dilemma. I've read several post saying to flash the bios. I found the bios for my board F11 is the version loaded it on the flash drive placed it inside the bios USB. The Qflash Plus LED doesn't flash when the unit is powered. Mind you the MOBO is in the chassis. I have seen one or two posts in here talking the same problem, but I never saw a resolution. Help New builder.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pull the board, the ram I would go with a reputable brand such as GSkill, Crucial, Patriot, Mushkin, Adata, Geil, Teamgroup (make sure ryzen compatible)


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree with eid.

I've seen in the past bad memory will cause system not to post.

Try powering it outside the case. And if you can, different sticks of ram.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I agree with eid.
> 
> I've seen in the past bad memory will cause system not to post.
> 
> Try powering it outside the case. And if you can, different sticks of ram.


Indeed, Start with one stick of ram , then the other , one might be dead , it won't boot with a dead stick either.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2020)

I would rip it all out and do a dry build to make sure it works before further diagnosis- you can trip the contacts with a screwdriver to get the pc started up.

That way it rules out that your mobo hasnt become earthed with the case because thats what usually happens. One of the motherboard standoffs makes undesired contact with the motherboard which leads to power being earthed so it wont start up.

If it doesnt start up outside of the case then something else is wrong but for me this is the next thing i do after checking all the connections.


----------



## madcattog (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the responses guys. Pulled out the Mobo, and tested ram and no ram. This is the second Mobo , and CPU. The LED marked CPU is still lit when PSU is turned on.

Still hasn't posted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2020)

After checking the manufacturers website you might need a bios update before you can use that board with the 3700X. Website states F3 Bios version. I dont know that version arrived on your board


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2020)

X570 is "made for" 3gen so I doubt that it would need a bios update..

e: And every CPU needs the F3 version so I guess it's the initial version. APUs need F10.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 6, 2020)

It supports 3700x out of the box, like all x570 boards


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2020)

I've never heard of that brand of Ram, borrow a know good brand and try that.
Some motherboards let you flash the BIOS without a CPU or Ram in place, check your manual.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I've never heard of that brand of Ram, borrow a know good brand and try that.
> Some motherboards let you flash the BIOS without a CPU or Ram in place, check your manual.



It's not a bios issue plus the Aorus X570 Pro WiFi lacks the bios flashback button for Q-Flash which is Gigabyte's version of bios flashback.

I am with @eidairaman1 on this one it's properly because the "Gold Key" ram isn't Ryzen compatible even't that might not be the issue could be with these unknown brands they are target Intel or AMD and not both.

I am using non-certified ram with my Ryzen 9 3900X and I don't have ram issues.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, it could be CPU as well. Bent pins are generally speaking not a sign that all is well.. red led CPU indication and all


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 6, 2020)

have you tried installing the GPU in the other gpu slot?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Well, it could be CPU as well. Bent pins are generally speaking not a sign that all is well.. red led CPU indication and all


You have to force the CPU into the socket if it has bent pins. I doubt that OP has done that.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 6, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> You have to force the CPU into the socket if it has bent pins. I doubt that OP has done that.



Unless there are pins missing.

Bent pins could also be a sign of maybe more pins being problematic.  CPU must have been handled rather poorly in first place to get a bent pin.

OP, please inspect the CPU and all its pins.

Anyway, best to do is the following (and yes, it is a repeat but sometimes its best to make it short and sweet, right? And this is what I would do):
- Test system outside of the case - as there may be a short
- Test the RAM - Try a single stick in different slots.  Then try other stick.  Or test with a known working stick.
- Test the Motherboard - This is harder but if you got a spare motherboard or know someone who does then plug all assets in other motherboard.
- Test CPU - try a known working CPU or try the CPU in a known working motherboard.
- Test GPU by trying in different slots or a known working GPU (I got spare old GPUS like Quadro K2000 as example.  Sometimes great to hold onto old equipment).
- I would also check with another PSU if you can.

It is one of these issues.  If it is more than one item with an issue then that is bad luck and could be damage due to power issues.  But that is me just grossly speculating based upon if all these tested and it doesnt work.

One of these parts are not working.  You can only do the best you can do by testing what you can.  In this case, my bet is either the Ram or the CPU.  If you do not have the spare parts, its best to bring it to someone you either know who does have the parts that are known to work and test with you or a company that can do it.

Edit: I see you tested with a different Motherboard and CPU.  I am not sure what exactly you tried but if you are using other components but same RAM and it doesnt work, then that clearly points to the RAM.  I know Ryzen was fickle with RAM in the past, dont know exactly about 3000 series but its probably still picky.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Apr 6, 2020)

I had a similar experience with a ryzen 3 1200 system...the psu wire for the 8 pin cpu power connector had become twisted and kinked causing a no boot scenario.......had to test the psu with a psu tester to determine the problem..


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd look at the ram or CPU as well.

Also, if this is going to be a gaming machine, you'll want 2x8gb of ram. 2x4gb would be considered a bare minimum and can struggle in some games out of the box. Maybe get 2x8gb off the mobo qvl list and see if that works. If not, rma the CPU if bread boarding it doesn't work.


----------



## madcattog (Apr 6, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> It's not a bios issue plus the Aorus X570 Pro WiFi lacks the bios flashback button for Q-Flash which is Gigabyte's version of bios flashback.
> 
> I am with @eidairaman1 on this one it's properly because the "Gold Key" ram isn't Ryzen compatible even't that might not be the issue could be with these unknown brands they are target Intel or AMD and not both.
> 
> I am using non-certified ram with my Ryzen 9 3900X and I don't have ram issues.


My aoris has the Qflash plus button and an LED I've tried posting without the ram.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> have you tried installing the GPU in the other gpu slot?


I can only fit it into the top GPU slot my he force won't fit in the next one because of the HD rack



sepheronx said:


> Unless there are pins missing.
> 
> Bent pins could also be a sign of maybe more pins being problematic.  CPU must have been handled rather poorly in first place to get a bent pin.
> 
> ...


The ram and GPU were both from my old tower and worked fine in that one. I've tried testa without ram or GPU, but the CPU was in for all those tests.



Jose Jeswin said:


> I had a similar experience with a ryzen 3 1200 system...the psu wire for the 8 pin cpu power connector had become twisted and kinked causing a no boot scenario.......had to test the psu with a psu tester to determine the problem..


I have the the 28 pin bundle.



Chloe Price said:


> You have to force the CPU into the socket if it has bent pins. I doubt that OP has done that.


When I replaced it with a new Cpu I checked the pins.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 6, 2020)

It won't post without ram either.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Check the cmos jumper, make sure it is not set to erase.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 7, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check the cmos jumper, make sure it is not set to erase.


There isn't one on that board what I looked from pictures. And isn't that a non-existing thing in modern motherboards?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> There isn't one on that board what I looked from pictures. And isn't that a non-existing thing in modern motherboards?


The majority have the clear CMOS button, or reset CMOS.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 7, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The majority have the clear CMOS button, or reset CMOS.


Exactly, that's what I've had in the last few boards I've had. Though I prefer the good ol' battery removal for clearing CMOS settings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The majority have the clear CMOS button, or reset CMOS.



Ive never known an ATX board to not have clr cmos jumper pins


----------



## madcattog (Apr 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Exactly, that's what I've had in the last few boards I've had. Though I prefer the good ol' battery removal for clearing CMOS settings.


Next to the words for cmos is a set of pins to short. This is on mine


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2020)

I stand corrected, probably I just haven't bothered even looking for those in years in motherboards. My bad.


----------



## madcattog (Apr 10, 2020)

Just thought you might want to see it that's all.

Thanks everyone. I did find out the issue. In the 8 pin CPU cable there was a wire not soldered on PCB in PSU. I was using my multimeter checking the power. I never noticed it in my old tower because my old MoBo didn't use that connector. I appreciate all the great brainstorming and advice. My new tower is humming beautifully.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 10, 2020)

madcattog said:


> Just thought you might want to see it that's all.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I did find out the issue. In the 8 pin CPU cable there was a wire not soldered on PCB in PSU. I was using my multimeter checking the power. I never noticed it in my old tower because my old MoBo didn't use that connector. I appreciate all the great brainstorming and advice. My new tower is humming beautifully.



I'm very glad it all worked out for you.  It's easy to assume things but who knew the PSU molex connector was the problem.

On that note, If the PSU is in warranty it may be best to demand a replacement. That is shoddy work if the connection for wire to PCB was not done correctly


----------

